# What's your biggest bloom season?



## My Green Pets (Feb 6, 2018)

What i mean is, at what time(s) of the year do you seem to have the most orchids in bloom? I was just thinking about this and I think that in the past 4 years, the big bloom season for me is right about now, mid to late winter.

When's yours?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2018)

Same, it's summer in the Southern hemisphere.


----------

